# Replacing my horse



## TerryR (May 20, 2012)

Lost my Arab May 29th to COLIC.
My Lil Welsh pony Sassy is SAD, as the rest of the family.
Been watching for sales, Facebook, and other Illinois sites. Looking for a horse is like looking for a car!
I found an hour away a Share rescue facility.
Went to visit yesterday after getting approved on my application. Yes! Step 1 of 100 seems like. Rode Abby, QH mare, 8 yrs old.
Bucking, running, in the arena. Thought No Way! Got on her, Gentle as can be! 14+ hands. My wife an I are Little, hee, hee!
Then we got on Dancer! QH paint, black and white. 8 yrs old, beautiful markings.
He was pacing in the stall. Was told he doesn't like being stalled. Obviously!
Saddled him, took off running, bucking, been couped up. All the other 60 horses are whinning. That doesnt help!
He finally chills, put on his headstall.
Trainer hops on, what a *****cat! 
Hadn't been ridden since last fall.
He was perfect for me in the arena.
So today is outside riding.
That'll help make a decision. If I want one or not.
There are others, but these 2 I'm looking at.
Both picked up feet just fine, felt all body parts NO ISSUES.
Dancer is 14 + hands also.
I looked at TWer's, TB, Apps, Purcherons, actually just loved em all!
So hopefully today will be a good day to decide, it's my B-day which I prefer to SKIP! Figured this would be a nice present.
I'll let you know tomorrow.
Celebrating Grandaughters 4th of July B-day tonite, as she will be in the N. Carolina mountains with her Uncle who just became a US forester.
See ya! Terry


----------



## gracielagata (Jun 24, 2013)

Good luck in your choice. 
Isn't it funny how when they get down to business, they act different? I bet with work at home, that nonsense will stop in either of them with time. My daughter's horse was a fruit in the pasture, not real human friendly as I think he expected to be wholloped for showing close interest in a human. But once under saddle, he is a dream. He has been a lot better as I have tried to teach him that he won't be physically reprimanded as long as there is no need, the need being something he does.


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

Happy birthday! I have quarter horses and paints so I obviously like the breeds. I'd have a hard time not bringing a whole herd home with me so I don't envy you your decisions you have to make. Let us know what you decide to do.


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

Cool! Keep us posted! I also have QH's and Paints, love them all. The paints tend to be less easy attitude wise, but good under saddle for the most part. Depends on the situation I think mostly. 

Best of luck! As teej said, I would have a hard time not bringing them all home with me!


----------



## gracielagata (Jun 24, 2013)

aoconnor1 said:


> Cool! Keep us posted! I also have QH's and Paints, love them all. The paints tend to be less easy attitude wise, but good under saddle for the most part. Depends on the situation I think mostly.
> 
> Best of luck! As teej said, I would have a hard time not bringing them all home with me!


Slightly off topic but... I know you, aoconnor1 are very knowledgeable with horses. I got my horse when I lived in SC and my trainer told me when she found out we were moving to WA to not even look at a paint as an option as future horses. She said everyone breeds them for looks and doesn't care about their mental or physical soundness, but that overall they tended towards crazy and wild, not for the calm home kept not-so-knowledgeable owner. (Forgot to add, the trainer was from the WA-ID area, so knew the horse market there).

We did go see one paint. He was a dream standing there and under saddle. And cheap. But they totally screwed up his feet. Either because they were unknowledgeable or because they were hiding a major case of navicular. They didn't even realize he was missing most of a front tooth and that the matching bottom one was overgrown due to it. 

Anyhoo, your thoughts? (And I am not trying to start anything, I was always just curious on others' thoughts related to this, and you mentioned the attitude part.


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

gracielagata, I can't say for all Paint horses, but the ones I have are definitely more aloof than other horses in my herd. I currently have 9 in my herd. The mares tend to be more aggressive toward each other, and overall the experience I have had with them has been a rather negative one overall. I can't say that I would intentionally go purchase a Paint, but I do like some of them just fine if they aren't mine.


----------



## gracielagata (Jun 24, 2013)

Interesting on the aloof and the more aggressive aspect. I don't think that was her worry. She said they were just dumb, reactive and not easy to work with when you weren't a trainer-type owner. As they are being bred for looks, not brains. Similar, I suppose, to the hoof issues had in halter horses.

I find it interesting that there are plenty of people out there who think this way about paints, but yet appies don't get the same rap? They are a color/pattern breed, so you would think it would cause an issue eventually there as well. I have a quarterhorse/appy mare and she is wonderful, aside from her mariness-ask me, I must agree to it way of being, lol. We also have a full appy gelding, equally great. 

Anyhoo. Sorry to hijack, OP.


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

Oh geez, don't get me started on Appys! I have had two Appaloosa mares, ugh! Both were beyond pissy, and stubborn...so stubborn. Geldings aren't as bad, but still stubborn. I think that is the thing with Paint horses, they are stubborn or reactive. Mine tend toward aggression though, and that is something I can't stand. I have one big paint gelding right now that I am trying to find a good home for, he was a rescue from the Sheriff here, but he is SO aggressive I am having a difficult time getting him placed. He is lovely on the eye, but tough to put in a pasture if any other horses are there.

I get along with a lot of breeds, but unfortunately not Appaloosas Though I do drool over a well patterned App with a good blanket, or a really nicely patterned Leopard App. Ohh, those are so gorgeous At a distance. Gorgeous at a distance! If i had to have an app it would have to be a gelding for sure


----------



## gracielagata (Jun 24, 2013)

How funny! Our two appies are awesome. 
Yes, my mare can be, well, mare-ish, but that is her gender, not her breed. 
But considering that I was a VERY green rider and she a just broke near-3 year old when I got her, we have done wonderful together. The whole green on green makes black and blue didn't quite work for us, or I never would have gotten her. But she does come from sane-brained foundation working lines on both sides. 
Our appy gelding is of unknown breeding, so who knows. 
But he has never taken an ill-step personality and behavior wise for our daughter, who thinks she knows more than she does lol 

It's our BLM wild caught mustang gelding who is the most difficult and stubborn of the 3. Not sure if it's possibly because he isn't that smart, poor guy, lol. (Not to say he is/isn't, he is definitely more concrete and break it down step by step in his thought process, lol.) Or if he is just that stubborn, or if it is he and my husband that have the clash specifically. 

Anyhoo.


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

Im going to start a new thread so as not to hijack this one any longer...look for my reply in a new post.


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

gracielagata said:


> Slightly off topic but... I know you, aoconnor1 are very knowledgeable with horses. I got my horse when I lived in SC and my trainer told me when she found out we were moving to WA to not even look at a paint as an option as future horses. She said everyone breeds them for looks and doesn't care about their mental or physical soundness, but that overall they tended towards crazy and wild, not for the calm home kept not-so-knowledgeable owner. (Forgot to add, the trainer was from the WA-ID area, so knew the horse market there).
> 
> We did go see one paint. He was a dream standing there and under saddle. And cheap. But they totally screwed up his feet. Either because they were unknowledgeable or because they were hiding a major case of navicular. They didn't even realize he was missing most of a front tooth and that the matching bottom one was overgrown due to it.
> 
> Anyhoo, your thoughts? (And I am not trying to start anything, I was always just curious on others' thoughts related to this, and you mentioned the attitude part.





aoconnor1 said:


> gracielagata, I can't say for all Paint horses, but the ones I have are definitely more aloof than other horses in my herd. I currently have 9 in my herd. The mares tend to be more aggressive toward each other, and overall the experience I have had with them has been a rather negative one overall. I can't say that I would intentionally go purchase a Paint, but I do like some of them just fine if they aren't mine.


I have a totally different experience with my paints, each and every one of them is a pocket pony. My oldest paint mare is the horse I let kids or beginners ride and she's been that calm and laid back since I bought her as a 5 year old. Her son was our breeding stallion and was 2 months old when I bought the pair of them. I couldn't have asked for a bettered mannered stallion than he was and it came natural to him no strict training to make him that way, he passed that along too. The only reason he got gelded was because we quit breeding and I still have people dogging me about it 10 years after the fact. Paints being crazy and wild made me laugh.


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

Teej, I hear a lot of both sides, and can only speak for my own experience. Remember, all of mine I have right now are here because they were beaten, abused, neglected, or starved. Some were injured. So my life experience is going to be hugely different than others who own paints. But overall, any horse can be like that regardless of breed. But in my experience, the ones I get can be very aloof.

I do have a paint mare who is absolutely in your pocket, but pushy and ill mannered at times. She is a bay with just enough color to be called a paint I love them all irregardless of of how they are.


----------



## TerryR (May 20, 2012)

Well Dancer the gelding did real good!
I really luv his demeanor. Very nice horse!
Said I'll take him!
Now, the BIG test is going to be if I can pass their criteria!
Waiting on them!
So I'll keep you posted, when that happens!
Enjoyed reading your posts, Thanks!
Terry


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

aoconnor1 said:


> Teej, I hear a lot of both sides, and can only speak for my own experience. Remember, all of mine I have right now are here because they were beaten, abused, neglected, or starved. Some were injured. So my life experience is going to be hugely different than others who own paints. But overall, any horse can be like that regardless of breed. But in my experience, the ones I get can be very aloof.
> 
> I do have a paint mare who is absolutely in your pocket, but pushy and ill mannered at times. She is a bay with just enough color to be called a paint I love them all irregardless of of how they are.


I understand about rescues being a tougher nut to crack. For some reason our satellite doesn't like the photobucket website anymore and every time I go to it, it shuts down my connection or I would show you some pictures of my paints + people. I only have one on my computer I can get to and this is a 5 year old solid paint bred gelding that I raised and his soon to be owner.










Didn't plan on selling that gelding but how could I say no when those two became best buddies as soon as they met? The boy just graduated from H.S. last year and he still has Chief. I don't think I'm ever going to get him back (part of the deal). LOL


----------



## TerryR (May 20, 2012)

Well we passed the criteria! Just got him home finally. He sure is having a hard time with nice and quite, plus pastures, and a pony named Sassy ruling him! Lol!
But he'll come around. He paces the arena when kept inside. He won't stand still.
Anyway, I really LIKE him. I do believe he likes me! Just giving him TLC.
Got his paperwork, he's 9yrs old, so that was nice to know.
They both look like brother and sister!


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

What unique markings! Handsome fellow and at only 9 you'll have lots of years to enjoy him.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I'm glad you found one that works, Terry. He's a nice stout gelding.


----------



## TerryR (May 20, 2012)

Thank you for the kind replies!
He's coming around, going into the barn now, with Sassy to get out of the Sun.
He now comes to his feeder for morning and evening feeding.
Wonder what all happened in his life?
Some of the abuse pictures are terrible. That's putting it kindly!
We'll he's a King here at our place!


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

He is a handsome guy!! Congrats to you!!!


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Congrats!!


----------



## TerryR (May 20, 2012)

Well finally found out, Dancer and 11 others were fully starved to death.
Dancer was choking on a corn cob.
They were all taken to U of I veterinary.
All were taken care of, and this Share program nabbed them up.
She told me Dancer didn't have an ounce of meat on him.
So far so good, still hoping no mental issues.
Haven't seen anything yet.


----------



## TerryR (May 20, 2012)

Well, we got a call from a lady at the stable.
Her husband, has had 7 strokes, and is on the nursing home now.
She asked if we could keep her 24 year paint.
She would pay all costs. He's a very gentle horse
Comes to you all the time. Follows me where ever I go.
Only problem is he snaps and pops in an ankle or 2.
She's giving me so home remedy powder for the popping.
Anyone use HA?
That is what my sister said to use.
Will it help, I hope.
Thanks!
Hes a fully registered paint.
Dancer and Beau have bonded tremendously!
The sleep together nose to nose!
Thanks for some advice.


----------



## TerryR (May 20, 2012)

Dancer's on the left, Beau is right!


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

I am currently trying HA, but am not real impressed so far. Some of my old ladies sound worse on that than other joint supplements I have tried. The absolute best stuff I have tried of late is called "Grizzly Equine Hip and Joint". It is a liquid and is applied as a top dress. It has a lot of Glucosamine Sulfate, and a few other ingredients that work well together. I have had to get a feed store to order it in for me, you might want to see if anyone in your area carries it or can get it.

Otherwise, I have used ActiFlex 4000 successfully. It is pricey for a gallon, but a smaller container should run you about 25-30 dollars. 

Good luck! I try a lot of things, keep hoping I will hit on one that fixes all joint issues! Haven't found it yet I do use each product for an extended period of time, and if it isn't doing any good after a year of consistent use I try something else.


----------



## TerryR (May 20, 2012)

Thank you for such a GREAT response, Aoconnor1!
I will do some checking on the Grizzly hip & joint.
Was sure hoping HA was the ticket.
I did find there are 3 varieties of HA
HMW HA is the top of the line.
90 mls, is daily recommended for for a horse.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Does he act like he's in pain, or is it just the clicking? 

I've used Corta-Flx (liquid and pellets) with good results.


----------



## TerryR (May 20, 2012)

Doesn't show any pain, he likes to run.
Just alot of clicking, during any movement.
Have Corta-flex here. Thanks for that tip also.


----------

